# Protective Coating on New Motor home and Tyron tire blowout protection



## Sbrell (Dec 8, 2014)

We just signed a contract on a brand new Newmar Ventana.  The dealer has suggested some add ons.  Would like your opinion if we should purchase the ResistAll Protective coating.  Says we will not have to wax our vehicle for 5 years.  

Also, they suggest the Tyron blowout tire protection.

Any thoughts? 

Sue and Joe
2014 Newmar Ventana


----------



## LEN (Dec 8, 2014)

For a $1000 just for the front "yikes", might or might not save you in a true blowout. There demo's are very well controlled. Investment in a GOOD tire pressure monitoring system such as Pressure Pro will save money, You can have a system for the RV and Towed for less than the front of the MH and you can see temps on the tires also. You see flats now and then on the road but very few blowouts, going to Alaska and back we saw two flats on RV's, both trailers for what is worth, and I'll bet a warning devise would have caught those. As to the coating, depends on cost. You still need to wash the RV once in a while and there are many wash and wax outfits around. I have gotten a full wash and hand wax in the SW for under a $100. And with a little help neighbor kids do like the $$$$ and are willing.

LEN


----------



## Steve H (Dec 8, 2014)

All I can really do is give you a personal opinion on the ResistAll coating...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would use that money for other RVing things from yearly maintenance items to perhaps an ERS or maybe even camping fees. I have not heard of the Tyron option.


----------



## Sbrell (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you Len and Steve for your fast replies.  LOL, I love it, Steve.  We had the same thought that it might be "Clark and Stanley."  Actually, the cost for the just the outside is $2400.  The Tyron system is $2600!  I think we will pass.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 8, 2014)

That's a lot of money! I think you are making a wise choice. If you are worried about corrosion (undercarriage) or where ever...I have had excellence results with Corrosion Block on my vehicles. I have found nothing better! It will prevent it on new surfaces and will stop it on existing problems. http://www.learchem.com/products/corrosion-block.html


----------



## C Nash (Dec 8, 2014)

No way would I shell out 2400 for the protection.  Bet they want allow you to watch them do it.  Just another way to make a profit. JMO


----------

